# almost ready for sticken



## new wave archery (May 2, 2008)

im ready to go stick some fish. ive been working on this boat 2172 (98"beam)for months now and im close to testing it out. we are planning on shooting tomorrow night but we will se what the weather does. hope you guys like the new boat compared to last years. fixen to put the fan together and mount it all on . this thing should be the cats a$$ when comes to flattie fishing. it drafts right now 4.5 in and will only drop like 1 more fully rigged.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

ahaha man... One what type of boat is that.. and second thats a damn parking lot light on the side.. ahha your gonna be able to light someones property up..


----------



## new wave archery (May 2, 2008)

well the boat is one i built. ive been working on it for a couple of months. yea i wish we had more of the metal halides. would be very nice having 5 or so of them on there.


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

:clap


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

*SWEET! :clapI haven't seen it since you were buildind the hull. It turned out good! Wild ride! Oh yeah.. Thanks for turning me on to the high pressure sodiums...they're freaking sweet!:letsdrink*


----------



## kdawg.84 (Oct 8, 2007)

Is thatthe beast thats been under construction off of lillian Hwy? That thing is huge!:clap


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I ran into you last year at the Shoreline ramp. You were still fishing with the camo boat. Yall had a barrel full of rays and we were looking for them flatties. Your new boat looks great.:clap Are all of the lights hps or mh or some of both. I'm still running halogens right now but I have been looking into hps. I have heard a lot of great things about them in murky water. Just don't want to over do it as I only have a 2000 watt genny. Any advice would be readily accepted!!!:letsdrink


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Great job. Can't wait to see it light up the bay. I keep looking at the pics which is a pain so I thought I would try to make it easier for all to see.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Only question I would have is how does the noise from that generator not resonate into the H2O from a metal boat? I also have a metal boat and also have a 5500 watt generator, but I wasn't going to put it on there without a different muffler on it. I have been hoping to get one of the quiet Honda 2000's. BTW, boat looks nice!


----------



## new wave archery (May 2, 2008)

thanks guys for the comments. were hoping on getting the inside sprayed this coming wensday, and then wrapping the sides of the boat. 

well to stop the noise we are useing a 1'' rubber matt to sit the genny on. but with the fan drive we can get over fish without spooking them . 

*five prongs*- when you use hps you can run a bigger bulb and not use the amount of power as halos. best combo for a 2000 watt is 4- 150 hps from econolight and and 4-300 halos from econolight they have the best deals on the net. i ordered all 10 of my 500 halos and and 20 bulbs for 75 dollars shipped.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Now that is a flounder killin machine.:clap:clap


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

Man thats a fine machine right there. I like the way you got your gen up and dry out of the way. Those Hondas are great.


----------



## team lite line (Nov 18, 2007)

mike nice looking boat are you still puting the fan on it


----------



## new wave archery (May 2, 2008)

yea got the fan together just dont have the sterring cable yet. wont be able to use it in the tourny though kinda ticked off bout it. but will still be able to fish the new boat.


----------



## new wave archery (May 2, 2008)

should look somthing like this allthough may change the shroud again. kinda scary that open for hands,trees and things


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

Very professional looking.

What hp fan, prop size are you going with?

Are you going with push-pull cables or Teleflex.


----------



## new wave archery (May 2, 2008)

well the motor is a vanguard 35 by briggs with a 1 7/16'' shaft. the prop is made by arrowprop and is a 52'' three blade composite. we are using a airboat style push pull setup only going to use the chain sprocket on the motor end. we will be using a teleflex throttle cable though. the setup will look something like this when finished (we hope).


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

I've seen those set-ups in pictures, chain and sprockets.

I am going with a bellcrank and linkages mounted directly to the motor plate. My friend runs his like this and is solid and reliable. I don't have any detailed pictures of the set up though.

Are you a regular of the Bow Fishing Forum web site. I hang there for tech info in the fan set-ups sub forum buit they are all mostly carp killers and this site is better for me as it deals with gigging but not to many fans rigs.


----------



## new wave archery (May 2, 2008)

I AM A REGULAR THERE UNDER THE NAME *NEW WAVE ARCHERY.*HAVENT WENT GIGING IN A WHILE MOST EVERYTHING THAT I DO IS WITH MY BOWS. MUCH FASTER.WE ARE HOSTING A TOURNY THIS WEEKEND ON THE MOBILE DELTA. ITS GONNA FOCUS ON CARP BUT THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF FLOUNDER TAKEN ALSO. CANT WAIT TO GET MORE FILLETS.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

All I have to say is WOW, that is true craftsmanship at work. Very nicely done. Takes a lot of skill to create something like that.:bowdown


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

On the subject of "Throttle Cables".



Spring for the Teleflex X-Treme cable. It's money well spent. It beats the heck out of standard Morse 33 cables.


----------



## new wave archery (May 2, 2008)

well thanks guys. i hope this new boat works out for me. ive been test driving it during daylight but friday night were finally going fishing. will be chasin flatties thruout the bay so hope to see some othere out there also. if you see me fill free to stop and say hey. goodluck and hope we find some havent been out in awhile. mike


----------



## Fish Xpress (Apr 18, 2008)

mike , your boat looks good , make sure and let us know what you do friday . I bought a cheap bow and you were right that is a blast . It is a little harder than I expected. good luck !


----------

